# how much IELTS score required for software engineer to move to australia



## shobs (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I have score IELTS score as follows
Listening 8.0
writing 7.0
speaking 6.5
reading 6.5
overall 7

i am interested to move to Australia as software engineer.I have got my skill assessed from ACS.
What is the minimum requirement in each band in IELTS for software engineer.
is there any state where overall band of 7 is enough.?
Pls let me know .


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

shobs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have score IELTS score as follows
> Listening 8.0
> ...


Hello,
If you can score the required 65 points which are mandatory for the visa, then you can go ahead and apply for 175. Not having 7 in all of the IELTS modules gives you no points. So if you can manage to score 65 points without gaining any points for IELTS, then go ahead and lodge a 175.

I think a majority of states require 7 in each section for offering sponsorship. You can check the skill list for different states and see if there is any state which doesn't have the '7 in each section' clause for offering sponsorship if you want to go for 176.

All the best!!


----------



## shobs (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks coolsnake for giving me directions.

I am making 70 points as below.
1. 30 points for age 25-32.
2. 15 points for overseas qualification.
3. 10 points for 5 yrs of experience in Information Technology.
4. 5 points if my wife meets threshold requirements for skilled migration visa.
5. 10 points if my sister sponsors me in which case i need to work in her territory for 2 yrs.
This makes 70 points.
Also i have got my skill assessed from ACS.

I am not sure about two things.
a). how much time does it take to process visa 176.
b). if 7 in each band is required to work as IT professional in Australia.

Securing 7 in each section is not guaranteed if i take IELTS again hence just wondering if there is any other alternative.
My migration consultant says 7 in each section is must in which case i can get visa in a short span of time.

It will be great if you or anyone else suggest me something?. 
Is ACS skill assessment valid for New Zealand also?If so, i think New Zealand's minimum criterion is 6.5 in each band which i meet.How about filing visa for New Zealand.

Also where can i find the link to know about IELTS score required in different territories of Australia for IT professionals.

Pls help.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello,

Yes, 7 in all will help you get 15 points which makes your case stronger. but as for faster processing, i dont think so. Indians and Pakistanis have to wait 18 months to get immigration these days


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

shobs said:


> Thanks coolsnake for giving me directions.
> 
> I am making 70 points as below.
> 1. 30 points for age 25-32.
> ...


Hello,
I think you have got one wrong info above if you are planning to apply for 176.

You do not get any points if you are being sponsored by a relative in Australia for 176. Your other alternative is to apply for a state sponsorship which would take your tally to 65 points. 

If you are claiming points for your spouse's skills, then you would have to get her skills assessed by the relevant authority as well.

As I had mentioned before please check for the states which do not have 'minimum 7 band required in all modules' criteria and apply. If do not find any state which doesn't have that criteria then you would unfortunately have to sit for IELTS again.

Nowadays, state sponsored 176 is taking a month or two at the max to get. 

You can check the states for their skills & IELTS requirements here:
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

No, as far I know ACS wouldn't work for NZ. You will have to apply for assessment again through the appointed assessment authority in NZ.

Hope this helps.

Good luck!!


----------



## shobs (Feb 4, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hello,
> I think you have got one wrong info above if you are planning to apply for 176.
> 
> You do not get any points if you are being sponsored by a relative in Australia for 176. Your other alternative is to apply for a state sponsorship which would take your tally to 65 points.
> ...



Thanks for the info.
I had explored that i can file a 475 subclass visa in which case my sister can sponsor me.and i also came to know that this VISA takes the highest priority.
I am not sure appoximately how much time will it take.
Other point here is that since my sister is in Perth, I need to find out the kind of IT companies there.
Restritction in VISA 475 is that , one need to stay at the same place for 3 yrs.
Does any one know what kind of IT companies are there in Perth?.

Thanks,
Shobhit


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

shobs said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I had explored that i can file a 475 subclass visa in which case my sister can sponsor me.and i also came to know that this VISA takes the highest priority.
> I am not sure appoximately how much time will it take.
> Other point here is that since my sister is in Perth, I need to find out the kind of IT companies there.
> ...


I havent heard alot of jobs for IT professionals in Perth (WA). Your best shot will be NSW or Victoria 's SS. But then again you will have to score 7 in each module of IELTS for that to nail the SS. Even my plan was to move to Perth but then I had to change it to NSW. (a major reason was also that I have positive results of ACS as Software Engineer) but WA (Perth) does not give SS to SW Engineers (only system Analysts)..


----------



## shobs (Feb 4, 2012)

bukhari said:


> I havent heard alot of jobs for IT professionals in Perth (WA). Your best shot will be NSW or Victoria 's SS. But then again you will have to score 7 in each module of IELTS for that to nail the SS. Even my plan was to move to Perth but then I had to change it to NSW. (a major reason was also that I have positive results of ACS as Software Engineer) but WA (Perth) does not give SS to SW Engineers (only system Analysts)..


isa 176,.

Hi,

Perth has been added as designated area this year.
So i think there is no issue for software engineer although i am not very sure.
Is there any other option.?How about visa 176 which is also sponsored by relative.
Can anyone tell me what are the conditions for 176.Is 7 in each band a must for it too...
And yes i also feel that perth do not have many IT companies but development is on full swing there..


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

shobs said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I had explored that i can file a 475 subclass visa in which case my sister can sponsor me.and i also came to know that this VISA takes the highest priority.
> I am not sure appoximately how much time will it take.
> Other point here is that since my sister is in Perth, I need to find out the kind of IT companies there.
> ...


Hi

I guess for 475, we have to live and work 2-3 years in the regional area (other than the main cities). So let me know if you find good number of companies in Regional area near Perth. If there are many, I might also go for 475 then.


----------



## shobs (Feb 4, 2012)

mimran said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess for 475, we have to live and work 2-3 years in the regional area (other than the main cities). So let me know if you find good number of companies in Regional area near Perth. If there are many, I might also go for 475 then.



Are you also applying fro software engineer...?
and are u also opting for relative sponsorship?.
I am not sure about the point u have mentioned about living in regional areas and not in main cities.That is anyways not an issue if one gets the job there....
Not sure of about the companies there....will have to do some research...


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

shobs said:


> Are you also applying fro software engineer...?
> and are u also opting for relative sponsorship?.
> I am not sure about the point u have mentioned about living in regional areas and not in main cities.That is anyways not an issue if one gets the job there....
> Not sure of about the companies there....will have to do some research...


Shobs, just to add here.. I have heard Perth is also included as Regional Territory. correct me if I am wrong..


----------

